
Growth Ranker – Top-growing products on Indie Hackers - bsears
https://www.growthranker.com
======
system2
Do people really care about indiehackers? Only emails I receive from them are
very rock-bottom bad websites created with codecanyon scripts. They are
possibly paying indiehackers to expose those sites via email blast and their
blogs. Not even one project from there looked good so far.

~~~
k__
Indiehackers sounded like a group of people I could relate, but after I looked
at that site I had the impression it's full of "I can't code but wanna make
big moniez with tech"-hustlers....

~~~
rozenmd
To be fair, your customers rarely care what the code your product is written
in is like.

They just care it provides the value they're looking for.

~~~
k__
Sure thing.

But I wanted a community for devs that want to become entrepreneurs and not
for random dudes that want to make money at all costs.

Some people like me, that have the same problems, some people I coule relate
to.

------
mrskitch
Last 30 days is kind of a bad metric for growth, especially for B2B apps where
Q4 can be kind of brutal. Would be cool if they did "all time" or something
more encompassing (and had other sources aside from IH).

FWIW I run browserless, which is on IH, and has been growing pretty steadily:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/product/browserless/revenue](https://www.indiehackers.com/product/browserless/revenue)

EDIT: Might also be cool to see growth in terms of customer growth vs MRR

~~~
AznHisoka
You run browserless?

Gotta say, your customer support is top notch. I asked a question on a
Saturday evening and got a response 15 mins later. I was stunned!

~~~
mrskitch
Thanks! I try and be responsive as possible -- I know how painful it is to sit
and wait for a response. Appreciate your comment!

------
stockkid
I think Indie Hackers is great but the best content you can get is the content
you never got because you were too busy shipping.

Therefore I think that ranking and tracking what other people are shipping
does nothing remotely useful. Maybe good for an entertainment, though.

------
jaequery
What are they using to determine revenue of the companies?

~~~
meritt
The source is IndieHackers which is owned by Stripe. I'm assuming the startups
must register and opt-in to have their revenue numbers published?

e.g.
[https://www.indiehackers.com/product/tettra/revenue](https://www.indiehackers.com/product/tettra/revenue)

~~~
bsears
Yeah, you need to connect to your Stripe account when you create your product
page on IndieHackers for it to track revenue.

~~~
yitchelle
Why would you want IndieHacker to track your revenue? I would thought that
Stripe would provide the necessary information already.

------
fabricexpert
This is cool but quite easy to game - all I need is a spare couple of thousand
and I can jump to the top of the leaderboard by buying my own products. Of
course I'll have to pay stripe's fees but it's probably quite a good ROI if my
product's target market are people that read indiehackers.

------
hayksaakian
Fun fact: In a round-about way you can estimate how much revenue these
products are generating for Stripe if you measure the transaction fees against
the reported numbers.

